

Parse launches web hosting - bjacokes
http://blog.parse.com/2013/05/07/goodbye-web-servers-hello-parse-hosting/

======
cateye
Can someone explain why this is important or interesting?

~~~
goldfeld
It may be relevant in the context of their recent and controversial
acquisition by Facebook, which many took to mean that Parse's future was at
odds, or at least would be taken in questionable directions (e.g. making data
available to Facebook.) This move to simple web hosting might mean that
Facebook is branching out into infrastructure (like, say, Amazon) with the
acquisition of Parse, rather than shutting it down or milking it for it's main
product.

~~~
davidjnelson
Parse uses aws right? Wouldn't the comparison be more apt if made to heroku?

